# Wilhelm Langheinrich (1904-1987): Concert-suite (1921)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The score of the *Concert-suite for violin and orchestra op.1 (1921)* by German composer *Wilhelm Langheinrich (1904-1987)* is now available from my website for free download:

*http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/wilhelm-langheinrich/*

Here a short biography:

Wilhelm Langheinrich jun. was born on 24 November 1904 in Bocholt (Germany). His father Wilhelm Langheinrich sen. (*1861) was a violinist, worked as a Kapellmeister in Bocholt and nurtured the musical talents of his son from an early age. After finishing school Wilhelm Langheinrich jun. studied music at the Königliches Konservatorium in Dresden and returned to Bocholt, where he filled the positions of the Kapellmeister of the music society and choirmaster of the men's choral society. In 1938 he took up the position of the music director of Onstmettingen, a small town in the Swabian Jura and in 1948 moved to Ebingen to fulfill the same position. Wilhelm Langheinrich jun. worked there until his retirement in 1973. He finally settled in Zimmern unter der Burg and wrote stories and plays in his late years which he published under the pseudonyms „Peike Poll" and „Wilm unter der Burg". Wilhelm Langheinrich died in Zimmern unter der Burg on 30 June 1987.


----------

